

Ask HN: How to post using a new throwaway account without posts being hidden? - cheetos

I&#x27;ve recently tried creating a throwaway account in order to post about sensitive subjects. I&#x27;ve done this twice and both posts were hidden (I could see the post when logged in, but not when logged out).<p>Is there any way to avoid being hidden &#x2F; flagged as spam?
======
SamReidHughes
I've never had a new account get treated that way, when I occasionally make a
new account when I don't have my password with me. If it's not Tor, it is
probably the content of your posts that is making the difference.

------
jlgaddis
For the most part: "wait".

I don't recall the specifics but, e.g., accounts created over Tor also run
into this. After a period of time (~14d?), they come a little more "trusted"
and this stops happening, IIRC.

